# Truco conseguir Depósito ING 5,5% hasta diciembre



## jhezlin (25 May 2008)

Últimamente se ha estado hablando mucho de si haces un amago de transferencia desde ING a una cuenta de Ibanesto ING te ofrecía un depósito 5,5% TAE, pero era necesario disponer de una cuenta en Ibanesto.

Pues, parece ser que eso ha pasado a la historia. Llama al teléfono de ING, cuentales la película de que te vas a Ibanesto porque te ofrece mejores intereses. Puede que te ofrezcan la cuenta creciente, pero si insistes de que te quieres ir a Ibanesto, te darán el depósito 5,5% TAE hasta el 31 de diciembre. 

Suerte a todos los que lo intenten.


----------



## El_Presi (25 May 2008)

esto ya se habló en el foro, motivo por el cual muchos nos hemos abierto cuenta en ibanesto para especular


----------



## federicoterron (25 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> Creo que no has leído bien mi post o no me he explicado bien. Con este truco *NO TIENES QUE ABRIR* la cuenta en ibanesto y te ofrece el depósito igualmente.



Pero sera para cantidades importantes, le dices a la teleoperada de ING que te llevas 1000 euros y se rie de ti.


----------



## El_Presi (25 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> Creo que no has leído bien mi post o no me he explicado bien. Con este truco *NO TIENES QUE ABRIR* la cuenta en ibanesto y te ofrece el depósito igualmente.



cierto, no me había fijado


----------



## federicoterron (25 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> No te preocupes, jeje, me ha ocurrido muchas veces a mí también. .
> 
> Creo que es interesante este truco para la gente que tienen quiere la oferta pero tiene pereza por abrir la cuenta en Ibanesto.
> 
> Salu2.



Tambien puedes solicitar la cuenta azul o deposito azul y ponerla como cuenta asociada aunque luego no envies los contratos firmados a Ibanesto.


----------



## Syndark (25 May 2008)

Bueno, pues al final me lo han ofrecido en ING, haciendo caso a vuestros consejos, intente hacer una transferencia de 5000 euros y enseguida me salió lo del 5.5.


Gracias chicos


----------



## Lonchafina (25 May 2008)

Vale, a mí también me lo han ofrecido, pero no lo he contratado porque no sé si tengo que tener allí el dinero hasta el 31 de diciembre, o me lo puedo llevar cuando quiera. Si me lo puedo llevar cuando quiera lo contrato. ¿alguien sabe esto?


----------



## jhezlin (25 May 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Tambien puedes solicitar la cuenta azul o deposito azul y ponerla como cuenta asociada aunque luego no envies los contratos firmados a Ibanesto.



Si la cuestión de este truco es no tener que hacer la Cuenta Azul. Tal como ha comentado el "El_Presi", lo que comentas ya está escrito en otro hilo de este foro y también lo he puesto como introducción a mensaje. Pero de todas formas gracias por recordarle a los otros usuarios de este hecho.

Salu2.


----------



## albrto (25 May 2008)

Y no puedes poner la cuenta azul de otra persona ?


----------



## jhezlin (25 May 2008)

albrto dijo:


> Y no puedes poner la cuenta azul de otra persona ?



Supongo que sí, aunque creo que va a ser difícil conseguir que alguien te dé su código de cuenta, pero con este truco no necesitas una cuenta en Ibanesto.

Salu2


----------



## Syndark (25 May 2008)

No os compliqueis,yo lo hice poniendo una cuenta ibanesto copiada del apartado "demo" de la web.Y ha funcionado perfectamente, sin ser real ni nada


----------



## kabi_rules (25 May 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> No os compliqueis,yo lo hice poniendo una cuenta ibanesto copiada del apartado "demo" de la web.Y ha funcionado perfectamente, sin ser real ni nada



Tal que esta...

0030 1001 37 0000002271

A mi también me ha funcionado!


----------



## Pio Pio (25 May 2008)

ver yo dispongo de 24.000 euros y quisiera rentabilizrlos al maximo, pero tambien me interesaria disponer de ellos no mas tarde de 6 meses - un año.
El caso es que los bancos digamos"virtuales" sin oficinas, no me inspiran confianza, a esos para pedirle si, pero ingresar no.
¿Que me recomendais?


----------



## areucas (25 May 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> No os compliqueis,yo lo hice poniendo una cuenta ibanesto copiada del apartado "demo" de la web.Y ha funcionado perfectamente, sin ser real ni nada



Una pregunta, para hacer el traspaso primero teneis que poner la cuenta como asociada, no?


----------



## kabi_rules (25 May 2008)

areucas dijo:


> Una pregunta, para hacer el traspaso primero teneis que poner la cuenta como asociada, no?



No hace falta, hay una opción para poner el número de cuenta "a mano".


----------



## albrto (25 May 2008)

Perfecto, me ha funcionado! 

gracias por poner ese numero de cuenta.


----------



## Mckensy (26 May 2008)

Hola, sólo deciros que no hace falta que tengais una cuenta en IBANESTO, con que tengais cualquier cuenta en BANESTO también funciona, COMPROBADO!!!!






kabi_rules dijo:


> No hace falta, hay una opción para poner el número de cuenta "a mano".



O yo estoy ciego o no me entero pero no veo esa opción en ningun sitio. Podrias especificar un poco más dónde sale esa opción. A mi, en transferencias desde la cuenta naranja únicamente veo que sólo puedo transferir a cuentas asociadas y no veo esa opción de poner el número de cuenta manualmente. 

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## federicoterron (26 May 2008)

Mckensy dijo:


> Hola, sólo deciros que no hace falta que tengais una cuenta en IBANESTO, con que tengais cualquier cuenta en BANESTO también funciona, COMPROBADO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que se referira a la cuenta nomina, que si puedes ordenar transferencias a cualquier cuenta. En la cuenta naranja solo te dejan hacer transferencias a cuentas asociadas.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Tal que esta...
> 
> 0030 1001 37 0000002271
> 
> A mi también me ha funcionado!



Eres una máquina "kabi_rules", ha habido bastante gente que han probado con una cuenta del simulador de Ibanesto y no han funcionado.

Salu2.


----------



## cyberna (26 May 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Supongo que se referira a la cuenta nomina, que si puedes ordenar transferencias a cualquier cuenta. En la cuenta naranja solo te dejan hacer transferencias a cuentas asociadas.



Para los que como yo sólo tenemos la cuenta naranja, se puede hacer lo siguiente:

-Llamas al 901 105 115 y te sale el robot, le dices "otras operaciones" y luego "dar de alta cuenta asociada" (no se habla para nada con nadie humano).

-Meteis el numero que han dado aquí y en internet al momento se activa, vais a hacer transferencia a esa cuenta (yo ponñia 10000€) y te sale la opción del Deposito al 5,5%.

En mi caso siempre prefiero hacer varios depositos pequeños por si tengo que recuperar parte del dinero. Tengo hechos unos 10, el limite parece estar en 1,5 millones de € (cifra que no tengo, claro...)

Saludos


----------



## estalviador (26 May 2008)

Yo no he intentado aún hacer el traspaso. Como funciona, haces el traspaso y luego una vez te pide la tarjeta de claves te avisa de que hay una oferta mas buena o te avisa antes.

Por otra parte tengo un deposito abierto al 5% por incremento de saldo hasta septiembre, pero la cuenta naranja me deja de rentabilizar al 4,5% este mes por lo que tenia pensado traspasarlo a algun otro sitio. Desde Ing me dijeron que si cancelaba el deposito al 5% me abonarian los intereses que mne hubiesen generado en ese tiempo. ¿Alguien me lo puede confirmar? Es que sino deberia dejar en la cuenta naranja dos meses el dinero al 3% y creo que no me merece la pena.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Yo no he intentado aún hacer el traspaso. Como funciona, haces el traspaso y luego una vez te pide la tarjeta de claves te avisa de que hay una oferta mas buena o te avisa antes.
> 
> Por otra parte tengo un deposito abierto al 5% por incremento de saldo hasta septiembre, pero la cuenta naranja me deja de rentabilizar al 4,5% este mes por lo que tenia pensado traspasarlo a algun otro sitio. Desde Ing me dijeron que si cancelaba el deposito al 5% me abonarian los intereses que mne hubiesen generado en ese tiempo. ¿Alguien me lo puede confirmar? Es que sino deberia dejar en la cuenta naranja dos meses el dinero al 3% y creo que no me merece la pena.



Intentas hacer una transferencia, seleccionas la cantaidad y la entidad a donde quieres transferir, al darle aceptar, te muestra una pantalla con la contraoferta. Al menos así es como funciona con la Cuenta Naranja.

Ambos productos que comentas son cancelables y sin penalizaciones.

La transferencia o el amago debes de hacerlo desde la Cuenta Naranja, prueba a ver si te funciona.

En cuanto a la cantidad que tienes en el depósito 5% si lo quieres convertir en un 5,5% lo tienes más complicado, puesto que previamente has de cancelar este depósito, el dinero y los intereses pasaría a la cuenta naranja, y desde la cuenta naranja volverías a amagar. Yo no te recomendaría hacerlo puesto que el truco no siempre funciona o nadie te asegura que vaya a funcionar siempre, y por un 0,5% creo que no merece la pena, aunque lo tienes que valorar tu personalmente.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (26 May 2008)

cyberna dijo:


> Para los que como yo sólo tenemos la cuenta naranja, se puede hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> -Llamas al 901 105 115 y te sale el robot, le dices "otras operaciones" y luego "dar de alta cuenta asociada" (no se habla para nada con nadie humano).
> 
> -Meteis el numero que han dado aquí y en internet al momento se activa, vais a hacer transferencia a esa cuenta (yo ponñia 10000€) y te sale la opción del Deposito al 5,5%.



correcto, esto funciona

lo que pasa es que yo he dado mi cuenta real de iBanesto y al hacer el amago de transferencia (tengas o no tengas el dinero en ING) te sale la opción de abrir el deposito al 5.5%, luego al contratarlo puedes hacerlo mediante una OTE desde cualquier otra cuenta o desde el dinero que tengas en ING

por cierto, esto también es compatible si tienes algún depósito al 5% de esos que estaba dando hasta ahora, no hay problema en tener los dos


----------



## Furby (26 May 2008)

Nens! No sé si ING será el mejor banco online o no, pero que es el más divertido  no me digáis que no 

¡Es cómo jugar a un videojuego e ir descubriendo los secretillos/truquillos para mejorar tu resultado! 

Saludos


----------



## Kabuto (26 May 2008)

¿Alguien sabe si este nuevo depósito tiene exactamente las mismas condiciones que la Cuenta Naranja?


----------



## estalviador (26 May 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Intentas hacer una transferencia, seleccionas la cantaidad y la entidad a donde quieres transferir, al darle aceptar, te muestra una pantalla con la contraoferta. Al menos así es como funciona con la Cuenta Naranja.
> 
> Ambos productos que comentas son cancelables y sin penalizaciones.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el deposito al 5% (2500€) lo abrí por incremento de saldo en la cuenta naranja y ésta me deja de rendir al 4,5% a finales de junio. Hasta finales de septiembre que me caduca el depósito deberia dejar el dinero de la cuenta naranja unos 12000 € rindiendo al 3% y eso no me interesa. Por eso habia pensado en cancelar el deposito al 5% a finales de junio cuando la cuenta naranja acabe la promoción y entonces pasar todo a un depósito al 5,5% como el que ahora se ofrece. No sé si podré.

Pregunté si el hecho de cancelar el depósito me daria intereses generados y me dijeron que si, espero que así sea.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> El problema es que el deposito al 5% (2500€) lo abrí por incremento de saldo en la cuenta naranja y ésta me deja de rendir al 4,5% a finales de junio. Hasta finales de septiembre que me caduca el depósito deberia dejar el dinero de la cuenta naranja unos 12000 € rindiendo al 3% y eso no me interesa. Por eso habia pensado en cancelar el deposito al 5% a finales de junio cuando la cuenta naranja acabe la promoción y entonces pasar todo a un depósito al 5,5% como el que ahora se ofrece. No sé si podré.
> 
> Pregunté si el hecho de cancelar el depósito me daria intereses generados y me dijeron que si, espero que así sea.



Ah, ya. , si sacas dinero de ING, automáticamente te cancela parte del depósito. Ya localizo cual es el producto que contrataste. 

Existe una solución para poder sacar el dinero de la cuenta que está al 4,5% sin tener que perder las ventajas del depósito 5%. Lo malo es que tienes que disponer de una cuenta en ING con otro titular, es decir, tu mujer, novia, padre... Consiste en que si haces un traspaso interno en ING, lo pierdes las ventajas del depósito al 5%.

La otra es cancelar todo y rezar para que funcione el truco o te vayas directamente al la cuenta azul de ibanesto.

Por otro lado, si cancelas el depósito en ING, automáticamente te pagarán los intereses proporcional al periodo que ha estado.

Salu2.


----------



## Galf (26 May 2008)

cyberna dijo:


> Para los que como yo sólo tenemos la cuenta naranja, se puede hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> -Llamas al 901 105 115 y te sale el robot, le dices "otras operaciones" y luego "dar de alta cuenta asociada" (no se habla para nada con nadie humano).
> 
> ...



Si, correcto. Yo también lo he probado y funciona. No hace falta tener una cuenta real de banesto. Basta con las de la _"demo"_.

El pago de intereses de estos depósitos es el 31 de diciembre. A menos que lo canceles anticipadamente en cuyo caso creo que serán los intereses acumulados hasta la fecha de cancelación. No sé si hay penalización.

En la fecha del año en la que estamos es como un depósito a 7 meses al 5,5% TAE, que está bastante bien.
.
.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Tal que esta...
> 
> 0030 1001 37 0000002271
> 
> A mi también me ha funcionado!



También me furrula desde la cuenta nómina e intentando una mayor cuantía de transferencia que la disponible (parece que han recuperado los antiguos ******s...).

kabi_rules== MAESTRO !!!


----------



## roebek (26 May 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Tal que esta...
> 
> 0030 1001 37 0000002271
> 
> A mi también me ha funcionado!



Humm, a ver que me aclare que estas operaciones me dan un poco de miedo. Para hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta naranja el destino ha de ser por fuerza una asociada. Esto quiere decir que habéis puesto como asociada la ficticia... ¿?

¿Y eso puede hacerse por web o hay que hablar con el robotillo telefónico? El anuncio del depósito sale antes de que pida las claves de la tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿no? Es que si acabo completando la transferencia a una cuenta ficticia me da un yuyu. 

¿Y nadie ha probado si funciona con la asociada normal o solo se pican si es Banesto?


----------



## cyberna (26 May 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Humm, a ver que me aclare que estas operaciones me dan un poco de miedo. Para hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta naranja el destino ha de ser por fuerza una asociada. Esto quiere decir que habéis puesto como asociada la ficticia... ¿?
> 
> ¿Y eso puede hacerse por web o hay que hablar con el robotillo telefónico? El anuncio del depósito sale antes de que pida las claves de la tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿no? Es que si acabo completando la transferencia a una cuenta ficticia me da un yuyu.
> 
> ¿Y nadie ha probado si funciona con la asociada normal o solo se pican si es Banesto?



Sí he metido la ficticia...

Yo lo he hecho con el robotillo como ya he puesto antes, se hace al momento y vas a intenet y ya la tienes activada. 

Sí, sale antes. Y te dice lo de de donde sacar al pasta de la cuenta ing o del banco asociado.

A mi con la normal me sale de oferta la cuenta creciente, y con la del Banesto me sale el 5,5%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Humm, a ver que me aclare que estas operaciones me dan un poco de miedo. Para hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta naranja el destino ha de ser por fuerza una asociada. Esto quiere decir que habéis puesto como asociada la ficticia... ¿?
> 
> ¿Y eso puede hacerse por web o hay que hablar con el robotillo telefónico? El anuncio del depósito sale antes de que pida las claves de la tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿no? Es que si acabo completando la transferencia a una cuenta ficticia me da un yuyu.
> 
> ¿Y nadie ha probado si funciona con la asociada normal o solo se pican si es Banesto?



Abrete una cuenta nómina y lo haces desde allí. Te da la opción de meter una cuenta externa cualquiera.


----------



## locoAC (26 May 2008)

Galf dijo:


> El pago de intereses de estos depósitos es el 31 de diciembre. A menos que lo canceles anticipadamente en cuyo caso creo que serán los intereses acumulados hasta la fecha de cancelación. No sé si hay penalización.



¿Alguien lo sabe seguro? Para otros depósitos, si cancelas antes te dejan la rentabilidad en el 2,50%, pero de este deposito al 5,50% no hay información por ningún lado


----------



## Reincidente (27 May 2008)

Hace tiempo que hago depósitos a 6 meses con "bancaja" al 5,12 TAE y ningún problema.
Salutem


----------



## tucapital.es (27 May 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Humm, a ver que me aclare que estas operaciones me dan un poco de miedo. Para hacer una transferencia desde la cuenta naranja el destino ha de ser por fuerza una asociada. Esto quiere decir que habéis puesto como asociada la ficticia... ¿?
> 
> ¿Y eso puede hacerse por web o hay que hablar con el robotillo telefónico? El anuncio del depósito sale antes de que pida las claves de la tarjeta de coordenadas, ¿no? Es que si acabo completando la transferencia a una cuenta ficticia me da un yuyu.
> 
> ¿Y nadie ha probado si funciona con la asociada normal o solo se pican si es Banesto?



No tienes que tener ningún miedo. Porque estamos hablando de amagar, en ningún momento vas a hacer efectiva la transferencia si NO METES LA CLAVE DE 6 DÍGITOS (te piden sólo 2).

Lo que no sé es que si te van a dejar asociar esa cuenta, desconozco si realizan una validación de titulares.

En caso de probarlo y funcionar, por favor, ¿nos lo cuentas?

Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2008)

Sólo confirmar que el truco funciona varias veces sin problema.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 May 2008)

Confirmado. Se puede conseguir el depósito 5,5% desde la cuenta naranja asociando una cuenta de Ibanesto, aunque no tenga el mismo titular. 

Por ejemplo se puede utilizar la cuenta que proporcionó kabi_rules: 

0030 1001 37 0000002271

Salu2.


----------



## locoAC (28 May 2008)

Yo también lo confirmo, aunque en mi caso he usado una cuenta de iBanesto propia ;-)

Perdón por la insistencia, pero alguien sabe cuál es la rentabilidad que te dan si cancelas el depósito antes de vencimiento???


----------



## Syndark (28 May 2008)

locoAC dijo:


> Yo también lo confirmo, aunque en mi caso he usado una cuenta de iBanesto propia ;-)
> 
> Perdón por la insistencia, pero alguien sabe cuál es la rentabilidad que te dan si cancelas el depósito antes de vencimiento???



Normalmente te dan la rentabilidad equivalente al tiempo que haya estado, por ejemplo si lo sacas a los 2 meses, te dan los intereses correspondientes a 2 meses al 5.5


----------



## areucas (28 May 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo confirmar que el truco funciona varias veces sin problema.



¿Has abierto varios depositos?


----------



## locoAC (28 May 2008)

Syndark dijo:


> Normalmente te dan la rentabilidad equivalente al tiempo que haya estado, por ejemplo si lo sacas a los 2 meses, te dan los intereses correspondientes a 2 meses al 5.5



Eso sería cojonudo. Pero en otros depositos, según la web, indican que si lo sacas antes, te dejan la rentabilidad en la mitad, aproximadamente.

Así que si por ejemplo, sacándolo en Octubre, dejan la rentabilidad en un 3%... pues sería una putada


----------



## cyberna (28 May 2008)

Yo tenía varios depositos al 5% a tres meses y los cancelé para hacer el truco, y es cierto que me han dado la parte proporcional de ese 5% del tiempo que estuve (menos impuestos obviamente).


*¿Has abierto varios depositos?*

Yo tengo abiertos unos 8 de distintos importes al 5,5%, lo hago más que nada por si quiero recuperar parte del dinero y luego no tengo posibilidad de hacer el truco en el futuro, así solo comprometo una parte. Yo creo que el único limite serán los 1,5 millones de €.


----------



## Reincidente (28 May 2008)

Llevo 2 meses con la cuenta naranja a "cero" euros y esta mañana he recibido vía correo postal una oferta de un depósito a un mes al 8%.
Me dan plazo hasta finales de Junio.

he dicho.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 May 2008)

areucas dijo:


> ¿Has abierto varios depositos?



Si.

+10 carácteres


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 May 2008)

cyberna dijo:


> Yo tenía varios depositos al 5% a tres meses y los cancelé para hacer el truco, y es cierto que me han dado la parte proporcional de ese 5% del tiempo que estuve (menos impuestos obviamente).



También lo confirmo. 

Evidentemente toca cancelarlo todo y reabrirlo con el truco al 5,5%. 

Edito: Para añadir que no me deja cancelar un depósito a 6 meses dándome el interés establecido. Me lo reduce al 2.6%. Sin embargo parece funcionar bien con los depósitos naranjas obtenidos mediante el viejo truco del amago. Seguiremos investigando...


----------



## Locar (29 May 2008)

Bueno, de momento yo ya tengo 2 depósitos 5,5% abiertos. Y como se pongan así tontitos voy a abrir uno al mes hasta final de año...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 May 2008)

Sigue funcionando. Ya he abierto el cuarto deposito.


----------



## Locar (29 May 2008)

De todas formas supongo que enviaré la carta con la documentación a ibanesto. No cobran nada por tener la cuenta y allí como mínimo hay disponibilidad inmediata del dinero...

Hasta fin de año parece que tenemos la inflacción vencida, a ver que tendremos que hacer el año que viene...


----------



## ruralita (29 May 2008)

PUES A MI NO ME SALE....:


----------



## areucas (29 May 2008)

A mi me acaba de funcionar, y abriendo varios depositos, para poder hacer cancelación parcial.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 May 2008)

ruralita dijo:


> PUES A MI NO ME SALE....:



Eins. Cómo no te sale!!!

Si tienes cuenta Naranja, debes de asociar la cuenta de ibanesto y amagar una transferencia de por ejemplo 15.000€ a esa cuenta.

Si tienes la cuenta nómina, amaga una transferencia de 15.000€ directamente metiendo una cuenta de Ibanesto.

Puedes probar con esta cuenta: 0030 1001 37 0000002271. No pasa nada, puesto que no vas a hacer efectiva la transferencia al no meter la clave de seguridad.

Salu2.


----------



## extint (29 May 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Eins. Cómo no te sale!!!
> 
> Si tienes cuenta Naranja, debes de asociar la cuenta de ibanesto y amagar una transferencia de por ejemplo 15.000€ a esa cuenta.
> 
> ...



Hola,

He asociado una cuenta de ibanesto i realizo un amago de transferencia, però no salta el deposito 5,5%, sinó que sigue alante con la operación.


----------



## locoAC (29 May 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He asociado una cuenta de ibanesto i realizo un amago de transferencia, però no salta el deposito 5,5%, sinó que sigue alante con la operación.



Haz el amago por una cantidad superior a 5.000€. Por ejemplo, 6.000€.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 May 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He asociado una cuenta de ibanesto i realizo un amago de transferencia, però no salta el deposito 5,5%, sinó que sigue alante con la operación.



Prueba con diferentes cantidades.

Yo acabo de probar con 5.000€, 10.000€ y 15.000€ amagando la transferencia a la cuenta 0030 1001 37 0000002271 y me ha salido la oferta siempre.

Salu2.


----------



## Subrogando (30 May 2008)

*A ver*

Una pregunta tonta de novato:

En el depósito de ING dice que los intereses se abonarán al final del plazo (31.12.08): ¿se puede tocar el dinero en todo ese tiempo? ¿Qué ocurre en ese caso?

Sin embargo, en el de Ibanesto dice que es depósito mensual renovable automáticamente hasta el 31.12.08. Pero, ¿han comentado por ahí que tampoco se puede mover el dinero en ese tiempo?

Por favor, os ruego que me aclaréis un poquito esto para ver hacia dónde tiro.

Muchas gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (30 May 2008)

Subrogando dijo:


> En el depósito de ING dice que los intereses se abonarán al final del plazo (31.12.08): ¿se puede tocar el dinero en todo ese tiempo? ¿Qué ocurre en ese caso?



Tengo entendido que se puede cancelar cuando quieras y no hay penalizaciones, sin embargo sólo se puede realizar una cancelación Total. Es decir, no se permite cancelaciones parciales.

Salu2.


----------



## ruralita (30 May 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Eins. Cómo no te sale!!!
> 
> Si tienes cuenta Naranja, debes de asociar la cuenta de ibanesto y amagar una transferencia de por ejemplo 15.000€ a esa cuenta.
> 
> ...



Gracias campeón, tengo nomina sin haber transferido nunca nada, me salió una oferta mejor, y lo he intentado asociando una cuenta azul a la cuenta naranja, y nada (la azul real, hay que diversificar), lo intentaré desde la nómina, quizá tenga que ver el haber agotado un 8%, un 5% a tres meses en otra cuenta (como autorizado)...provaré y os contaré el resultado... sino openbank y su 9 meses me espera...


----------



## extint (30 May 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Prueba con diferentes cantidades.
> 
> Yo acabo de probar con 5.000€, 10.000€ y 15.000€ amagando la transferencia a la cuenta 0030 1001 37 0000002271 y me ha salido la oferta siempre.
> 
> Salu2.



Hola,

Lo he probado pero nada, no salta la oferta. Lo único que salta es el aviso de que si bajo mi posición actual, el depósito a 8 % a un mes y el depósito al 5% hasta septeimbre se cancelarían.

Digo yo, no será que el sistema informático solo permite que salte un aviso? en este caso el de cancelación de los depositos.


----------



## jhezlin (30 May 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Lo he probado pero nada, no salta la oferta. Lo único que salta es el aviso de que si bajo mi posición actual, el depósito a 8 % a un mes y el depósito al 5% hasta septeimbre se cancelarían.
> 
> Digo yo, no será que el sistema informático solo permite que salte un aviso? en este caso el de cancelación de los depositos.



¿Tienes un depósito al 8%? Eso es un parámetro nuevo que no hemos tenido en cuenta en el truco. 

Lógicamente, ING te tiene pillado con ambos depósitos y no te va a ofrecer nada más para que no te vayas.

Salu2.


----------



## extint (30 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> ¿Tienes un depósito al 8%? Eso es un parámetro nuevo que no hemos tenido en cuenta en el truco.
> 
> Lógicamente, ING te tiene pillado con ambos depósitos y no te va a ofrecer nada más para que no te vayas.
> 
> Salu2.



Alguien más que tenga el deposito al 8% a 1 mes le sucede lo mismo?


----------



## areucas (30 May 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Lo he probado pero nada, no salta la oferta. Lo único que salta es el aviso de que si bajo mi posición actual, el depósito a 8 % a un mes y el depósito al 5% hasta septeimbre se cancelarían.
> 
> Digo yo, no será que el sistema informático solo permite que salte un aviso? en este caso el de cancelación de los depositos.



Cancelalos...


----------



## estalviador (30 May 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Lo he probado pero nada, no salta la oferta. Lo único que salta es el aviso de que si bajo mi posición actual, el depósito a 8 % a un mes y el depósito al 5% hasta septeimbre se cancelarían.
> 
> Digo yo, no será que el sistema informático solo permite que salte un aviso? en este caso el de cancelación de los depositos.



A mi me pasa lo mismo. Cuando intento el traspaso me dice que bajaré la posición actual y me cancelará el depósito al 5% que tengo con ellos hasta septiembre. Lo que haré es cancelar todo un poco antes de junio y abrir varios depósitos al 5,5%.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 May 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> A ver si el truco también sirve para dinero recién llegado a ING, espero que si.



Si vale


----------



## Suko (3 Jun 2008)

*Por Fin!!*

POR FIN !!! JODER !!!! POR FIN!!!!

Tengo " mucha pasta " por lo menos para mi, en ing y no habia manera de que me ofertaran nada cuando intentaba hacer amago de transferencia. 
Cuando me vencieron dos plazos gordos, me toco llamarles para que me ofrecieran algo, y como haciendome un favor ( tal y como esta el mercado)

Me he dado de alta en openbank para pillar la oferta del 11 % y luego la 5,25 hasta diciembre, y me pensaba llevar toda la pasta de ing

Pero he hecho el amado de trans despues de inlcuir una " falsa de banesto" y me ha ofertado el 5,5 sin problemas.
Asi que muchisimas gracias a todos, ha sido de gran ayuda el leer este post

Pd: Como imagino que INg esta al tanto de la jugada, yo creo que se " dejan engañar" y no pierden pasivo. Pero joer lo que me ha costado


----------



## goguito (3 Jun 2008)

Sabeis cuanto ofrecen si abro la cuenta naranja ahora?


----------



## tucapital.es (3 Jun 2008)

goguito dijo:


> Sabeis cuanto ofrecen si abro la cuenta naranja ahora?



Te ofrecen un 5% TAE durante los primeros 6 meses. Además si conoces alguien que tiene una Cuenta Naranja y te apadrina, te ofrece 30€ en Efectivo. Una vez acabado los 6 meses, la cuenta te da un 3% TAE, aunque tienes la cuenta creciente, que te da un poco más.

En estos momentos, ING no es de los bancos que más intereses están dando, quizás deberías echar un vistazo al ranking de los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo publicados en Tu Capital para tomar una decisión.

Salu2.


----------



## spheratu (3 Jun 2008)

Una preguntita,alguien me puede resumir las condiciones de esa cuenta al 5,5 que te ofertan si amagas con irte a Ibanesto?
Que tipo de cuenta es? como la naranja o hay algun tipo de letra pequeña?
Gracias.


----------



## jhezlin (3 Jun 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Una preguntita,alguien me puede resumir las condiciones de esa cuenta al 5,5 que te ofertan si amagas con irte a Ibanesto?
> Que tipo de cuenta es? como la naranja o hay algun tipo de letra pequeña?
> Gracias.



Depósito hasta el 31 de diciembre, al 5,5% TAE. Sin comisiones ni gastos. Cancelable sin penalización, pero sólo es posible una cancelación Total.

Salu2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> Depósito hasta el 31 de diciembre, al 5,5% TAE. Sin comisiones ni gastos. Cancelable sin penalización, pero sólo es posible una cancelación Total.
> 
> Salu2.



Y añado que puedes crear tantos depósitos como quieras por lo que lo de la cancelación total no es una pega.


----------



## gustandil (4 Jun 2008)

*duda cuenta vivienda*

Hola a Todos, Efectivamente el truco funciona. Llame por TE y asocie el nro de la cuenta azul (solo tengo el nro por darme de alta en internet) y pude constituir el deposito al 5%.
Como todos habréis visto aparece el dinero en el deposito y no más en la cuenta naranja. 

Tengo una Pregunta un poco tonta:
¿q pasa con la cuenta vivienda? ¿Se puede hacer lo mismo? Que pasa si al 31/12 tu saldo en la cuenta vivienda es cero, pero tienes el dinero en el depósito. Es esto legal/posible para hacienda.

Un saludo


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2008)

gustandil dijo:


> Tengo una Pregunta un poco tonta:
> ¿q pasa con la cuenta vivienda? ¿Se puede hacer lo mismo? Que pasa si al 31/12 tu saldo en la cuenta vivienda es cero, pero tienes el dinero en el depósito. Es esto legal/posible para hacienda.



Los banqueros son unos chorizos. 

Gustandil, a tí te está engañando con la cuenta vivienda. 

Según la legislación actual, una cuenta vivienda no tiene porqué llamarse cuenta vivienda en un banco, puede ser cualquier cuenta o depósito bancario, con la única condición de que sólo tengas una única cuenta que designarás en la declaración de hacienda. Las cuentas viviendas bancarias lo han inventado los banqueros para pagarte menos intereses.

Toma nota y cambia la cuenta vivienda por un depósito de alto rendimiento.

Salu2.


----------



## spheratu (4 Jun 2008)

Bueno,y digo yo,si la cuenta ibanesto es cuenta corriente AL 5,5 con el abono de intereses mes a mes y sin penalizaciones por nada,por que hay que quedarse en ing en un DEPOSITO (no cuenta) que te puede penalizar y te abona los intereses al final?
En fin,la unica razón que se me ocurre para quedarme en ING es por desconfianza de banesto,no por otra cosa,francamente.Lo que yo quisiera es renovar la cuenta naranja al 5,5 seis meses mas,ni depositos ni leches.


----------



## ruralita (4 Jun 2008)

gustandil dijo:


> Hola a Todos, Efectivamente el truco funciona. Llame por TE y asocie el nro de la cuenta azul (solo tengo el nro por darme de alta en internet) y pude constituir el deposito al 5%.
> Como todos habréis visto aparece el dinero en el deposito y no más en la cuenta naranja.
> 
> Tengo una Pregunta un poco tonta:
> ...



Cualquier cuenta corriente puede ser declarada como cuenta vivienda, es una asociación que haces tú, la única limitación es en lo tocante al saldo, es decir puedes saltar de una a otra, pero debes mantener el saldo, de forma que ese dinero siga ahí esperando ser destinado a alimentar a un ladrillator, pero puedes declarar como tal la que te salga de los mismísimos,...


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Bueno,y digo yo,si la cuenta ibanesto es cuenta corriente AL 5,5 con el abono de intereses mes a mes y sin penalizaciones por nada,por que hay que quedarse en ing en un DEPOSITO (no cuenta) que te puede penalizar y te abona los intereses al final?
> En fin,la unica razón que se me ocurre para quedarme en ING es por desconfianza de banesto,no por otra cosa,francamente.Lo que yo quisiera es renovar la cuenta naranja al 5,5 seis meses mas,ni depositos ni leches.



Es cierto, en ING es depósito, pero no tiene penalizaciones por nada. Sólo que si quieres cancelar, debes hacer una cancelación total.

Hay mucha gente que han hecho varios depósitos con cantidades pequeñas, por si necesitan disponer de efectivo, de esta forma evitan este problema.

Sin embargo, lo que más me molesta de ING es que tengas que andar haciendo el indio para que te dé el depósito 5,5%.

Salu2.


----------



## gustandil (4 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Los banqueros son unos chorizos.
> 
> Gustandil, a tí te está engañando con la cuenta vivienda.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias! 
buena info y tomo nota.
Un saludo


----------



## Suko (4 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Es cierto, en ING es depósito, pero no tiene penalizaciones por nada. Sólo que si quieres cancelar, debes hacer una cancelación total.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que han hecho varios depósitos con cantidades pequeñas, por si necesitan disponer de efectivo, de esta forma evitan este problema.
> 
> ...



Si...estoy de acuerdo. Mira que les llame por tf para ver que me ofrecian....un 4 % a 6 meses ( esto la semana pasada, ahora lo han subido al 4,5). Y cuando les dije que me piraba, me dijeron que fale...que hasta luego.

Me he dado de alta en open bank, pero ha tardado mucho en llegarme el contrato, y con la historia del truco, he renovado en ing, pero toca bastante las narices. Lo unico, me dan ganas de llamar, que me pasen con el ultimo comercial que hable, y pasarle por los morros el 5,5 %.


----------



## federicoterron (4 Jun 2008)

Suko dijo:


> Si...estoy de acuerdo. Mira que les llame por tf para ver que me ofrecian....un 4 % a 6 meses ( esto la semana pasada, ahora lo han subido al 4,5). Y cuando les dije que me piraba, me dijeron que fale...que hasta luego.
> 
> Me he dado de alta en open bank, pero ha tardado mucho en llegarme el contrato, y con la historia del truco, he renovado en ing, pero toca bastante las narices. Lo unico, *me dan ganas de llamar, que me pasen con el ultimo comercial que hable, y pasarle por los morros el 5,5 %*.



Te acuerdas de su nombre??
Se te puso chulo??


----------



## Suko (4 Jun 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Te acuerdas de su nombre??
> Se te puso chulo??



No, no me acuerdo de su nombre, pero las conversaciones quedan registradas y puedo dar con el.

No se me puso chulo, el tono fue cortes, se puso prepotente.
Yo le dije que si solo me ofrecia lo del 4 % me iba a ir a otra entidad, y el me dijo que bueno, que si yo queria le dijera la cuenta para hacerme la transferencia.
Fue por eso que le dije que se esperara, y al colgar me abri la cuenta de open bank. ( por que no tenia otro sitio para llevarme la pasta, sino en ese mismo momento la dejo a cero).
Y ahora con el tema del truco...pues un 5,5....que si, que dan ganas de mandarles a la m, pero no me apetece andar moviendo toda la pasta.


----------



## vitalin (5 Jun 2008)

*Ing*

Pues yo llamé pregunte por el tipo de interes al que tenia el dinero y la proporción; me dijeron que una parte estaba al 3 y otra al 4,3 (la del depósito que esta por vencer) les dije que me parecia muy poco y que el dinero estaba perdiendo poder adquisitivo, la inflación y bla bla bla.. colgué y mire la promoción de ibanesto, volvía llamar y les dije que no encontraba como dar de alta una cuenta asociada en la web, lo cual es cierto lo busque y no lo encontré, que estaba pensando en trasladar el $$ a ibanesto y que queria saber como dar de alta la cuenta asociada, me dijeron que solo se podía hacer por telefono pero que me podian igualar la propuesta de ibanesto si así lo queria y abri el depósito, de todos modos le conté mi parecer, es decir, que salieron como un banco guay sin comisiones y con intereses aceptables y que el ultimo año se estaban quedando a la cola de todos.
Un saludo.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (5 Jun 2008)

está claro que ING sólo ofrece buenas condiciones si los clientes están bien informados y amenazan con irse a otro sitio

joer con los naranjas !!!!


----------



## oscahie (6 Jun 2008)

Yo hice el amago desde la cuenta nómina con el nº de cuenta de Ibanesto que pulula por ahí y perfecto, en 2 minutos depósito al 5,5% abierto 

Es una mierda que tengamos que andar con estos apaños para conseguir rentabilidades decentes, pero bueno, hoy en día con Internet la información fluye a toda ostia y a todos lados. El que no se entera de estos trucos es porque no quiere.


----------



## rosonero (6 Jun 2008)

Con el yuri disparado al 5.418 no se yo si los depósitos al 5.5 hasta diciembre van a ser la mejor opción. De aquí cuatro días me veo moviéndonos hacia otro depósito, cuenta (o lo que sea) que se ponga a la altura del nuevo Euribor.


----------



## extint (6 Jun 2008)

Hola,

A ver, el mes pasado contracte un deposito a 1 mes al 8%TAE en ING. Tenia otro al 4,5 % TAE que lo cancele porque queria realizar el "truco" de amagar una transferencia a ibanesto. A parte este mes he realizado una OTE.

Pues bien, para mi sorpresa, me han vuelto a abrir el deposito a 1 mes al 8%TAE con la cantidad del primer deposito a 1 mes al 8%TAE + lo que cancele del deposito al 4,5% + la cantidad de la OTE de este mes.

Alguien puede explicarme por qué?

Muchas gracias


----------



## federicoterron (6 Jun 2008)

extint dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> A ver, el mes pasado contracte un deposito a 1 mes al 8%TAE en ING. Tenia otro al 4,5 % TAE que lo cancele porque queria realizar el "truco" de amagar una transferencia a ibanesto. A parte este mes he realizado una OTE.
> 
> ...



Vaya chollo, te lo ponen todo al 8%.


----------



## extint (7 Jun 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Vaya chollo, te lo ponen todo al 8%.



Si, pero no se por qué, que yo sepa no hay ninguna promoción ni me han avisado, ademas me han abierto el deposito automáticamente sin consultarme ni nada.


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2008)

y digo yo, no es mas facil abrir cuenta en ibanesto y que se jodan?

Vaya plan, tener que andar con "trucos" para que te den lo razonable.


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2008)

pero hay otros bancos que ofrecen cosas parecidas. 
barclais 5.25%
openbank 5.35
uno e 5%


----------



## hijodeputa (8 Jun 2008)

Yo ahora ando estudiando un producto que puede ser interesante a corto plazo, Cajamar ha lanzado un tal "Depósito oportunidad" que da el primer més un 9% y los cinco restantes una tasa de rentabilidad del valor del Yuri. Solo para nuevos saldos. ¿Alguien me dice que le parece esto? Saludos.


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2008)

Fijate en el tae, que es el que refleja realmente las condicioens.


----------



## hijodeputa (8 Jun 2008)

Marina dijo:


> Fijate en el tae, que es el que refleja realmente las condicioens.



Tae 9,38% :


----------



## Marina (8 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Tae 9,38% :



No el tae mensual sino el del total del deposito, aunque el euribor puede subir o bajar ya te da una idea de la rentabilidad real que ofrece.


----------



## federicoterron (8 Jun 2008)

Marina dijo:


> No el tae mensual sino el del total del deposito, aunque el euribor puede subir o bajar ya te da una idea de la rentabilidad real que ofrece.



El total es un 5.33%.


----------



## quike_19 (9 Jun 2008)

Hola, buenas. Acabo de registrarme en este foro.
Acerca de este tema yo lo he intentado (tengo la cuenta naranja) y no me ha salido nada. Hoy he llamado comentando el tema y me han dicho que no les consta es información y que lo que le he dicho que a otros clientes se lo estan ofreciendo, me dice que puede que el departamento de marketing ofrezca esto puntualmente, bla bla bla, pero nada.
Me estoy planteando estos dos: Uno-e a 9 meses (16% primer mes, y euribor-0,15 el resto), o bien Openbank a 9 meses a 5,35%. Ibanesto con lo que estais diciendo no me lo planteo. También barajo combinar por ejemplo el deposito del 11% de Openbank, el del 7 de tres meses y luego uno-e....
Que opinais. Hay alguna opción mejor?
Por mi me quedaría en ING si me ofrecieran depósitos al 5,5% pero si no pues no voy a hacer el primo.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ako (10 Jun 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Hola, buenas. Acabo de registrarme en este foro.
> Acerca de este tema yo lo he intentado (tengo la cuenta naranja) y no me ha salido nada. Hoy he llamado comentando el tema y me han dicho que no les consta es información y que lo que le he dicho que a otros clientes se lo estan ofreciendo, me dice que puede que el departamento de marketing ofrezca esto puntualmente, bla bla bla, pero nada.
> Me estoy planteando estos dos: Uno-e a 9 meses (16% primer mes, y euribor-0,15 el resto), o bien Openbank a 9 meses a 5,35%. Ibanesto con lo que estais diciendo no me lo planteo. También barajo combinar por ejemplo el deposito del 11% de Openbank, el del 7 de tres meses y luego uno-e....
> Que opinais. Hay alguna opción mejor?
> ...



Claro que no te ofrecen un 5,5 en ING cuando LLAMAS es por eso que lo llamamos TRUCO, y como tal, pues no es muy inteligente que lo comentes en ING mejor te LEES el post desde el principio que viene muy clarito como consegirlo por cierto yo hoy he hecho 3 depositos al 5,5 con la técnica amago.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jun 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Hola, buenas. Acabo de registrarme en este foro.
> Acerca de este tema yo lo he intentado (tengo la cuenta naranja) y no me ha salido nada. Hoy he llamado comentando el tema y me han dicho que no les consta es información y que lo que le he dicho que a otros clientes se lo estan ofreciendo, me dice que puede que el departamento de marketing ofrezca esto puntualmente, bla bla bla, pero nada.
> Me estoy planteando estos dos: Uno-e a 9 meses (16% primer mes, y euribor-0,15 el resto), o bien Openbank a 9 meses a 5,35%. Ibanesto con lo que estais diciendo no me lo planteo. También barajo combinar por ejemplo el deposito del 11% de Openbank, el del 7 de tres meses y luego uno-e....
> Que opinais. Hay alguna opción mejor?
> ...



Te damos la bienvenida Quike.

Para conseguir el depósito 5,5% ING tienes 2 opciones. Llamar a ING y amenazar que te quieres ir a Ibanesto, pero insistiendole bastante o asociar una cuenta de Ibanesto a tu cuenta naranja y amagar una transferencia hacia esa cuenta de unos por ejemplo 15.000€. 

Si quieres más aclaraciones dirigete a la web de Tu Capital, donde está descrito cómo conseguir este depósito, o mandame un privado y te resorveré las dudas que tengas.

Salu2.


----------



## quike_19 (10 Jun 2008)

ako dijo:


> Claro que no te ofrecen un 5,5 en ING cuando LLAMAS es por eso que lo llamamos TRUCO, y como tal, pues no es muy inteligente que lo comentes en ING mejor te LEES el post desde el principio que viene muy clarito como consegirlo por cierto yo hoy he hecho 3 depositos al 5,5 con la técnica amago.



Oye perdona, pero me he leido todo el post y también intenté la transferencia a una cuenta de Ibanesto (como digo claramente en la segunda frase), pero no me funcionó el TRUCO y al no salir la contraoferta, volvi a dejarlo como estaba anulando la operación. Tampoco me ha salido sacando todo y llevandolo a la cuenta asociada, y al no salirme es cuando llamé para para pedirle un depósito mas competitivo como me constaba que lo están ofreciendo y que si no pues me cambiaba, ya que la competencia tiene productos mucho mas interesantes, pero la que te atiende es una operadora y me parece que no tienen capacidad o poder alguno para ofrecerte cosas puntuales.

Mejor leer los post bien antes de contestar irrespetuosamente.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Marina (10 Jun 2008)

Me paso lo mismo, pero yo lo hice con una cuenta propia que abrí en ibanesto, y tampoco me salio la contraoferta, 
a lo mejor solo funciona solo la cuenta esa que ponen aqui. ejje
seria el colmo.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jun 2008)

Marina dijo:


> Me paso lo mismo, pero yo lo hice con una cuenta propia que abrí en ibanesto, y tampoco me salio la contraoferta,
> a lo mejor solo funciona solo la cuenta esa que ponen aqui. ejje
> seria el colmo.



No no. El truco funciona con cualquier cuenta de Ibanesto e incluso sin tener una cuenta al hablar con una operadora contandoles tu intención de marcharte a Ibanesto.

Prueba amangando una transferencia con diferentes cantidades.

Salu2.


----------



## Marina (10 Jun 2008)

Será que tengo un par de depósitos y uno de bienvenida y que el limite que tengo de transferencias diarias es de 15.000
Pero sigue sin salirme nada, aisss.

Al final iré rotando el dinero por diferentes entidades. ahora creo que si compensa,


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jun 2008)

Marina dijo:


> Será que tengo un par de depósitos y uno de bienvenida y que el limite que tengo de transferencias diarias es de 15.000
> Pero sigue sin salirme nada, aisss.
> 
> Al final iré rotando el dinero por diferentes entidades. ahora creo que si compensa,



Si ya tienes algún depósito de bienvenida o un depósito al 8% es complicado que te salga el depósito 5,5%, porque si intentas hacer una transferencia te avisa que perderás ese depósito o algo parecido.

De todas formas, ING ha vuelto a sacar los depósitos con incrementos de saldo. Mira es este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=68063

Salu2.


----------



## leyde (11 Jun 2008)

*yo acabo de llamar*

despues de leeros he llamado a ing y he dicho que habia hablado con ibanesto para lo del 5,5% hasta 31 de diciembre, me han pasado con otro agente y me ha dicho que de forma excepcional me ofrecian un deposito también al 5,5% hasta el 31 de diciembre, que se puede cancelar en cualquier comento y al cancelarlo te dan los intereses del 5,5% hasta ese momento sin penalización. ´Que la diferencia con la cuenta naranja es que al ser el tae mayor pues no puedes meter dinero cuando quieras. Así que sin solicitar transferencia ni nada, solo diciendo que los otros me lo han ofrecido ya me lo han ofrecido ellos también. Eso si, recalcando que no es un producto que ofreca ing de normal y que es algo muy excepcional JAJAJA excepcional para todos los que llamen


----------



## quike_19 (11 Jun 2008)

leyde dijo:


> despues de leeros he llamado a ing y he dicho que habia hablado con ibanesto para lo del 5,5% hasta 31 de diciembre, me han pasado con otro agente y me ha dicho que de forma excepcional me ofrecian un deposito también al 5,5% hasta el 31 de diciembre, que se puede cancelar en cualquier comento y al cancelarlo te dan los intereses del 5,5% hasta ese momento sin penalización. ´Que la diferencia con la cuenta naranja es que al ser el tae mayor pues no puedes meter dinero cuando quieras. Así que sin solicitar transferencia ni nada, solo diciendo que los otros me lo han ofrecido ya me lo han ofrecido ellos también. Eso si, recalcando que no es un producto que ofreca ing de normal y que es algo muy excepcional JAJAJA excepcional para todos los que llamen



Pues que suerte has tenido, yo estuve 13 minutos al teléfono y no me pasaron con nadie simplemente me decían que no disponían de esa información y que no me podían ofrecer eso.


----------



## ruralita (11 Jun 2008)

quike_19 dijo:


> Pues que suerte has tenido, yo estuve 13 minutos al teléfono y no me pasaron con nadie simplemente me decían que no disponían de esa información y que no me podían ofrecer eso.



Siento no haberlo comunicado antes, yo el otro día, ante la desesperanza de que no me salía el truco de el amago ni pa trás, me decidí a esa noble labor que mis padres tan bien ejecutan en el mercado del pueblo, el regateo, por tanto me lancé a llamar y le comenté que "si no me ofrecían nada que compitiera con ibanesto y su 5,5" y después de marearme con productos y productos, todos estudiados, y argumentando por lo que no me parecían interesantes conseguí que solicitase a "otro departamento" la misma oferta que ibanesto, gracias caóticos, al menos sirven para meter caña...:


----------



## zaplanastan (12 Jun 2008)

cyberna dijo:


> Para los que como yo sólo tenemos la cuenta naranja, se puede hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> -Llamas al 901 105 115 y te sale el robot, le dices "otras operaciones" y luego "dar de alta cuenta asociada" (no se habla para nada con nadie humano).



¿y no hay otra manera para activar una cuenta asociada a la cuenta naranja? 
Es que ahora llamo a ese 901 o al 901 020 901 y el robot sólo sale para pedir DNI y clave, luego ya te pasan con un "gestor"... y no tengo ganas de regatear con ellos...


----------



## chameleon (17 Jun 2008)

acabo de hacer el truco por inet y funciona

tengo cuenta nómina y naranja, he intentado la transferencia a la cuenta de ibanesto que hay en este hilo dessde la cuenta naranja.

enseguida ha aparecido el cartelote ofreciendo 5,5%


----------



## Locar (17 Jun 2008)

Hoy he abierto tres depósitos más... Y en cuanto cobre de Hacienda un par más también caerán.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jun 2008)

zaplanastan dijo:


> ¿y no hay otra manera para activar una cuenta asociada a la cuenta naranja?
> Es que ahora llamo a ese 901 o al 901 020 901 y el robot sólo sale para pedir DNI y clave, luego ya te pasan con un "gestor"... y no tengo ganas de regatear con ellos...



Con el robot sí que se puede dar de alta la cuenta asociada. Cuando te pide la clave, después te dice un conjunto de operaciones a realizar y una de ellas es la de cuenta asociada.

Yo personalmente asocié la cuenta con el robot.


----------



## zaplanastan (18 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Con el robot sí que se puede dar de alta la cuenta asociada. Cuando te pide la clave, después te dice un conjunto de operaciones a realizar y una de ellas es la de cuenta asociada.
> 
> Yo personalmente asocié la cuenta con el robot.



Pues yo ya lo he intentado en tres 901 de ING distintos y en todos me pasan directamente con el gestor tras marcar la clave y darme la bienvenida...


Editao: al final dí de alta la cuenta de Banesto que citáis en el hilo hablando con el gestor. Te pide el nº y luego te pasa con el robot para que dés la confirmación.


----------



## estalviador (19 Jun 2008)

Acabo de realizar tres depósitos al 5,5% amagando el traspaso a Ibanesto con la cuenta de prueba.

Antes no me lo ofrecia pero hoy cancelé un depósito que tenia al 5% hasta septiembre y nada más cancelar el depósito intenté abrir los depósitos al 5,5% y tatachan!!! me los ofrece bien grande.


----------



## tucapital.es (19 Jun 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Acabo de realizar tres depósitos al 5,5% amagando el traspaso a Ibanesto con la cuenta de prueba.
> 
> Antes no me lo ofrecia pero hoy cancelé un depósito que tenia al 5% hasta septiembre y nada más cancelar el depósito intenté abrir los depósitos al 5,5% y tatachan!!! me los ofrece bien grande.



Pues a disfrutarlo con salud .

Es normal que si ya te tiene pillado tu dinero de alguna forma, en tu caso con el depósito 5%, no te ofrezcan otra cosa.


----------



## quike_19 (20 Jun 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Acabo de realizar tres depósitos al 5,5% amagando el traspaso a Ibanesto con la cuenta de prueba.
> 
> Antes no me lo ofrecia pero hoy cancelé un depósito que tenia al 5% hasta septiembre y nada más cancelar el depósito intenté abrir los depósitos al 5,5% y tatachan!!! me los ofrece bien grande.



Así si me ha funcionado. Gracias!!! jejeje


----------



## El_Presi (22 Jun 2008)

a día 22/06 todavía funciona sin problemas


----------



## reydmus (23 Jun 2008)

Si no teneis que hacer la declaracion de la renta, sale meor comprar letras del tesoro a 12 meses si no me equivoco, porque no te retienen un duro.


----------



## mochu (23 Jun 2008)

Esta semana se me acaba la promocion de tener el dinero que ingrese en enero al 4.5%,que me recomendais hacer para que me sigan pagando minimo ese interes,por que un gestor me ha dicho que mi dinero pasara al 3% y la verdad es que para eso lo saco de ahi.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2008)

mochu dijo:


> Esta semana se me acaba la promocion de tener el dinero que ingrese en enero al 4.5%,que me recomendais hacer para que me sigan pagando minimo ese interes,por que un gestor me ha dicho que mi dinero pasara al 3% y la verdad es que para eso lo saco de ahi.



Amaga la transferencia a una cuenta Ibanesto tal como se describe en este post o en Tu Capital - Truco 5,5% TAE y te dará un 5,5% TAE

Salu2.


----------



## mochu (23 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Amaga la transferencia a una cuenta Ibanesto tal como se describe en este post o en Tu Capital - Truco 5,5% TAE y te dará un 5,5% TAE
> 
> Salu2.



Pero yo no tengo cuenta Ibanesto,puedo llamas por telefono y comentarselo aunque no la tenga?


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2008)

mochu dijo:


> Pero yo no tengo cuenta Ibanesto,puedo llamas por telefono y comentarselo aunque no la tenga?



Leete el truco, te facilita una cuenta de Ibanesto de prueba.

Salu2.


----------



## roveza (26 Jun 2008)

A fecha 26-06-2008 el truco sigue funcionando con la cuenta demo.


----------



## federicoterron (27 Jun 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo lo he intentado hoy con 5mil y luego con 6500 € y no me ha funcionado.



Con esas cantidades no se va a ningun sitio, hay que probar con 10-15 mil aunque se tenga en la cuenta menos dinero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Yo lo he intentado hoy con 5mil y luego con 6500 € y no me ha funcionado.



Confirmado. 

Parece que ya no funciona al menos con la cuenta de prueba de ibanesto, incluso poniendo cantidades superiores. Detecta ahora cantidades superiores a las de la cuenta. 

A ver si alguien hace la prueba con otra cuenta ibanesto.


----------



## federicoterron (27 Jun 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Confirmado.
> 
> Parece que ya no funciona al menos con la cuenta de prueba de ibanesto, incluso poniendo cantidades superiores. Detecta ahora cantidades superiores a las de la cuenta.
> 
> A ver si alguien hace la prueba con otra cuenta ibanesto.



Pues a mi me sigue funcionando, lo he probado hace 5 minutos. A lo mejor es porque la cuenta de ibanesto que tengo puesta es real.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Pues a mi me sigue funcionando, lo he probado hace 5 minutos. A lo mejor es porque la cuenta de ibanesto que tengo puesta es real.



Bueno, pues ahora sólo tienes que pasarnos tu cuenta ibanesto...

Tranquilo, que el único riesgo es que alguien complete la transferencia...ja,ja,ja!!


----------



## Thader (27 Jun 2008)

Hace un par de semanas nos encontramos un stand de ING ofreciendo 6 meses al 6% pra nuevos clientes de Cuenta Naranja. Como mi marido no tenía ninguna a su nombre, hicimos una a su nombre, yo me he puesto como autorizado y hemos traspasado la pasta a esa cuenta. Ahora tenemos el 6 hasta diciembre.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Jun 2008)

Thader dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas nos encontramos un stand de ING ofreciendo 6 meses al 6% pra nuevos clientes de Cuenta Naranja. Como mi marido no tenía ninguna a su nombre, hicimos una a su nombre, yo me he puesto como autorizado y hemos traspasado la pasta a esa cuenta. Ahora tenemos el 6 hasta diciembre.



Cómo están los de ING. En mi ciudad, han quitado el Stand de ING en el centro comercial. ¿Será que ya no son renables?


----------



## pocayo (27 Jun 2008)

*ING 6% seis meses*

A partir de cualquier cantidad, siempre y cuando se sea nuevo cliente de la cuenta naranja y se realice la apertura en una oficina de ING Direct. Ahora, ING parece que opera mediante "franquicias", la oficina pertenece a un particular o sociedad limitada y vende los productos de ING (como McDonalds).


----------



## pocayo (27 Jun 2008)

Lo de las franquicias de ING casi confirmado, en google he encontrado esto:

franquicia ing?? - forofranquicia.com



> si tienes experiencia en seguros de vida y eres un monstruo en ventas podrias intentarlo , si no es así te puede salir cara la experiencia, al principio las cosas parecen lo que no son, los productos estan totalmente fuera de mercado,
> 
> estan pensados para venta en red de agentes no como producto de demanda, es decir, que si quieres vender, te cojes la carterita y te vas a buscar tus clientes porque a la oficina te entrara mucha gente buscando el producto de ING direct y; de Ing direct solo podras vender la hipoteca naranja (a una comision irrisoria) y la cuenta naranja (idem de lo mismo) ambas empresas aun siendo del mismo grupo son totalmente antagonicas en concepcion de negocio, un Exfranquiciado



Puede que sea por eso por lo que cerraron el stand del centro comercial tucapital. Al franquiciado no le resultaría rentable. Tenemos (bueno yo no, la empresa) algunos clientes con alquileres en centros comerciales y los precios son una auténtica barrabasada; por una minitienda (más bien por una esquina sobrante) de 30 m2 les estaban pidiendo 2200 euros al mes (y esto hará unos tres añosy no era un centro comercial centrico precisamente).


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Jun 2008)

Freston dijo:


> ¿Es legal hacer eso?, ¿hacienda no puede decirte nada?
> edito: ah vale que sois marido y mujer. ¿Puedo hacer eso con mis hermanos y padres?



Se puede hacerse sin ningún problema. Sólo debéis de solventar un pequeño problema. 

Al traspasar tu dinero a un familiar o a un amigo, novia, hacienda lo considera como un prestamo personal, y estima que el prestamo produce un rendimiento del capital mobiliario y por lo tanto debes de tributar el 18% de lo generado al menos que les demuestre lo contrario. En cuanto al rendimiento que se producen están estipulado en función del precio de dinero.

Como he dicho, podemos salvar ese problema mediante la firma de un contrato privado en el que se figure que se está realizando un prestamo personal a tipo 0, y por lo tanto, el 18% de 0, sigue siendo 0 y no tendrás que pagar nada. 

El contrato que firméis debe de contener el plazo y la forma de devolución del dinero, al igual que el tipo de interés: 0%.

Dicho todo esto, también he de resaltar, que en realidad hacienda nunca se meten en estos temas, porque lo que más les importa es la procedencia del dinero. Si dicha procedencia es clara (no dinero negro), no suelen investigar, pero nunca es malo prevenir haciendo el contrato que he dicho.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jun 2008)

Freston dijo:


> Acabo de llegar del Centro Comercial y en el stand de ING ya no tienen la oferta del 6% hasta final de año. Ahora tienen el 8% el primer mes y el 5% el resto hasta diciembre.



Pues en el centro comercial de mi ciudad han quitado el stand de ING. Se han echado el piro, será porque últimamente no tienen mucho negocio.

Salu2


----------



## JYO (29 Jun 2008)

*Sigue funcionando*

He dado de alta la cuenta demo (telefonicamente) y posteriormente he solicitado sacar el dinero de la cuenta naranja a la cuenta asociada (ibanesto) y me ha ofrecido el 5,5%

29-06-2008

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## albrto (30 Jun 2008)

Hoy 30 de Junio me ha funcionado como siempre


----------



## Thader (30 Jun 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Se puede hacerse sin ningún problema. Sólo debéis de solventar un pequeño problema.
> 
> Al traspasar tu dinero a un familiar o a un amigo, novia, hacienda lo considera como un prestamo personal, y estima que el prestamo produce un rendimiento del capital mobiliario y por lo tanto debes de tributar el 18% de lo generado al menos que les demuestre lo contrario. En cuanto al rendimiento que se producen están estipulado en función del precio de dinero.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que no es mi caso siendo un matrimonio, ¿no?
En cualquier caso, ¿poniéndome yo como autorizado cambiaría algo?


----------



## spheratu (30 Jun 2008)

Y me pregunto yo,no creeis posible que si esta semana el BCE sube los tipos,los bancos no hagan lo mismo y surjan nuevas ofertas en breve?


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Jun 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Y me pregunto yo,no creeis posible que si esta semana el BCE sube los tipos,los bancos no hagan lo mismo y surjan nuevas ofertas en breve?



Efectivamente, acaba de subir Activobank hasta un 5,35% y openbank hasta un 6% a 1 año.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Jun 2008)

Thader dijo:


> Entiendo que no es mi caso siendo un matrimonio, ¿no?
> En cualquier caso, ¿poniéndome yo como autorizado cambiaría algo?



Al tratarse de un matrimonio y si tenéis bienes gananciales no hay ningún problema, pero en caso contrario, hacienda tampoco va a invertigar nada (como comprenderá los traspasos de dinero entre una pareja es lo más normal de mundo.).

Lo más importante de todo este lío es el origen del dinero. Si el origen no es nada oscuro (dinero negro) hacienda le da igual.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduard (4 Jul 2008)

Acabo de hacer el amago de transferencia desde la cuenta NOMINA con el número de cuenta que facilitáis aquí (0030 1001 37 0000002271) pero sin cambiar la cuenta asociada y me ha dicho que “nanai de la china”, que me asegurara de ser el titular de la cuenta y luego me ha dado paso a meter los dos dígitos para confirmar, me he parado ahí claro. He hecho la prueba con 500 euros, puede que sea demasiado poco o que mientras tenga el otro depósito del amago anterior abierto no funcione, se me termina en breve y cuando lo haga lo intentaré otra vez.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jul 2008)

Tienes que poner al menos 5000€ o más como te dice juanantz. Sin embargo también te digo que a mucha gente, como a mí, nos ha dejado de funcionar. 

En mi caso creo que es porque saqué más de la mitad del dinero que tenía en la cuenta naranja.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (4 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tienes que poner al menos 5000€ o más como te dice juanantz. Sin embargo también te digo que a mucha gente, como a mí, nos ha dejado de funcionar.
> 
> En mi caso creo que es porque saqué más de la mitad del dinero que tenía en la cuenta naranja.
> 
> Salu2.



Pues a mi tambien me ha dejado de funcionar, y no he sacado un euro de la cuenta naranja. Me dice que la transferencia es mayor que el saldo disponible. Hasta ayer me funcionaba el truco.


----------



## quike_19 (4 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Pues a mi tambien me ha dejado de funcionar, y no he sacado un euro de la cuenta naranja. Me dice que la transferencia es mayor que el saldo disponible. Hasta ayer me funcionaba el truco.



A mi eso me ha pasado también y he abierto los nuevos depositos al 5.0%. Creo que la clave está en que cuando abrí los depositos al 5.5% en la cuenta naranja seguía habiendo dinero, puesto que los depositos no tenían todavía valor, y por tanto no habia bajado mientras abria los depósitos ni un centimo de la cuenta naranja. Ahora cuando metes algo en la cuenta naranja y claro le das a transferir 7000€ por ejemplo, pues detecta que lo que hay es mucho menos y no te deja.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jul 2008)

*Prueba a amagar con openbank y activobank*



quike_19 dijo:


> A mi eso me ha pasado también y he abierto los nuevos depositos al 5.0%. Creo que la clave está en que cuando abrí los depositos al 5.5% en la cuenta naranja seguía habiendo dinero, puesto que los depositos no tenían todavía valor, y por tanto no habia bajado mientras abria los depósitos ni un centimo de la cuenta naranja. Ahora cuando metes algo en la cuenta naranja y claro le das a transferir 7000€ por ejemplo, pues detecta que lo que hay es mucho menos y no te deja.



El problema no es el saldo de la cuenta, porque me estuvo funcionando cuando sólo tenía 1000€ y amagaba con más de 5000€. Debe de haber cambiado algo. Creo que la clave es la nueva oferta de depósito 5% para incrementos de saldo.

Ahora, sería intentar probar amagar a un cuenta de openbank o activo bank, que recientemente han sacado sendos depósitos anuales al 6% TAE, llamados depósitos premium y depósito activo respectivamente.

¿Alguien tiene alguna cuenta en esos bancos y en ING y se presta a hacer una prueba?


----------



## roveza (5 Jul 2008)

*Sigue funcionando*

Lo he intentado hoy con la cuenta demo y:
1º Amago de transferencia de 15.000 y sale la casilla de introducir clave, así que Cancelar .

2º Vuelvo a intentarlo, ahora con 20.000 y salta el 5,5 .

Aceptas y te permite introducir la cantidad que en realidad quieres.

Un saludo


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Jul 2008)

roveza dijo:


> Lo he intentado hoy con la cuenta demo y:
> 1º Amago de transferencia de 15.000 y sale la casilla de introducir clave, así que Cancelar .
> 
> 2º Vuelvo a intentarlo, ahora con 20.000 y salta el 5,5 .
> ...



ING ha modificado el código de la pantalla de las transferencias en su página web. Ya no se deja amagar con una cantidad de dinero superior a lo que se tiene en la cuenta.

Debe de haber un espía por aquí.


----------



## mgar (5 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ING ha modificado el código de la pantalla de las transferencias en su página web. Ya no se deja amagar con una cantidad de dinero superior a lo que se tiene en la cuenta.
> 
> Debe de haber un espía por aquí.



Lo confirmo..a mi tampoco me deja amagar con mas dinero del que tengo en cuenta.


----------



## Furby (5 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ING ha modificado el código de la pantalla de las transferencias en su página web. Ya no se deja amagar con una cantidad de dinero superior a lo que se tiene en la cuenta.
> 
> Debe de haber un espía por aquí.



Es como todo, a la que todo el pueblo conoce el secreto, se acaba la fuente...


----------



## Eduard (5 Jul 2008)

*Me acaba de funcionar (05.07.08)*

Hoy se me terminaba el deposito a tres meses del amago anterior al 5% y me he decidido a insistir haciendo caso de los consejos que me habéis dado. Primero he transferido todo el dinero a la cuenta NOMINA y luego le he dicho que lo quería sacar todo hacia mi cuenta asociada, que por cierto ya esta obsoleta, y nada, naranjas de la china; pues bien, he tirado hacia atrás y le he dicho que ahora lo quería transferir a una cuenta que tengo en ACTIVOBANK y entonces me ha salido el cartelito del 5%, ya vamos mejor he pensado, lo he intentado otra vez y ahora he puesto la cuenta del IBANESTO (0030 1001 37 0000002271) con 10.000 euros y ¡premio!, me ha saltado el cartelito del 5,5%. He realizado un primer depósito con la mitad de del total y luego, como hasta el lunes sigo teniendo la cantidad inicial en la cuenta nómina he vuelto a insistir y he amagado otros 10.000, me ha vuelto a salir el 5,5% pero solo he puesto 1000 euros y así un par de veces. Ya se pueden ver los depósitos creados pero aun estan a 0 euros hasta el lunes y no se si cancelar el gordo he ir haciendo los que pueda de 1000 euros. ¿Qué opinais?

Un saludo y gracias por los truquitos de amago y por compartir experiencias que son de tanta utilidad para todos.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Jul 2008)

Eduard dijo:


> Hoy se me terminaba el deposito a tres meses del amago anterior al 5% y me he decidido a insistir haciendo caso de los consejos que me habéis dado. Primero he transferido todo el dinero a la cuenta NOMINA y luego le he dicho que lo quería sacar todo hacia mi cuenta asociada, que por cierto ya esta obsoleta, y nada, naranjas de la china; pues bien, he tirado hacia atrás y le he dicho que ahora lo quería transferir a una cuenta que tengo en ACTIVOBANK y entonces me ha salido el cartelito del 5%, ya vamos mejor he pensado, lo he intentado otra vez y ahora he puesto la cuenta del IBANESTO (0030 1001 37 0000002271) con 10.000 euros y ¡premio!, me ha saltado el cartelito del 5,5%. He realizado un primer depósito con la mitad de del total y luego, como hasta el lunes sigo teniendo la cantidad inicial en la cuenta nómina he vuelto a insistir y he amagado otros 10.000, me ha vuelto a salir el 5,5% pero solo he puesto 1000 euros y así un par de veces. Ya se pueden ver los depósitos creados pero aun estan a 0 euros asta el lunes y no se si cancelar el gordo he ir haciendo los que pueda de 1000 euros. ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por los truquitos de amago y por compartir experiencias que son de tanta utilidad para todos.




Enhorabuena por los depósitos 5,5%, ahora mismo no le está saliendo a todo el mundo.

En cuanto a si cancelar el gordo y hacer varios pequeños, eso depende de tu previsión de necesidad del dinero en los próximos 6 meses. 

Por último, el dinero se moverá a los depósitos al día siguiente de realizar las operaciones. Desconozco si será mañana al ser domingo o el lunes.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduard (5 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los depósitos 5,5%, ahora mismo no le está saliendo a todo el mundo.
> 
> En cuanto a si cancelar el gordo y hacer varios pequeños, eso depende de tu previsión de necesidad del dinero en los próximos 6 meses.
> 
> ...



Pues ya lo tengo arregladito. Como es para tanto tiempo, seis meses, y por lo que pueda pasar, he entrado otra vez a mi cuenta y he anulado el depósito que tenía de mayor importe y luego he empezado a crear pequeños depósitos al 5,5% de 1000 euros c/u, ¡me los está dejando hacer todos sin problemas!, pero voy a parar, a ver si el lunes me llaman los de ING cabreados. Si no pasa nada no creo que necesite el dinero pero cuando el IBEX 35 nos llegue a los 9000 puntos necesitaré el dinero para meterme y puede que sea antes de ese tiempo. 

Un saludo y gracias por contestar tan rápido, por tu amabilidad y por tus tan valiosas aportaciones al foro.


----------



## Eduard (6 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Por último, el dinero se moverá a los depósitos al día siguiente de realizar las operaciones. Desconozco si será mañana al ser domingo o el lunes.
> 
> Salu2.



Tenías razón tucapital, no ha sido en lunes como yo pensaba, hoy domingo, al día siguiente de los amagos, ya tengo el dinero traspasado de la cuenta NOMINA a la ristra de depósitos al 5,5% que creé el sábado.


----------



## roebek (6 Jul 2008)

Eduard dijo:


> le he dicho que ahora lo quería *transferir* a una cuenta que tengo en ACTIVOBANK y entonces me ha salido el cartelito del 5%, ya vamos mejor he pensado, lo he intentado otra vez y ahora he puesto la cuenta del IBANESTO (0030 1001 37 0000002271)



¿Te ha funcionado entonces con una transferencia normal, sin tener que añadir las cuentas que mencionas como asociadas?

A mí es que me da muy mal rollo (soy gilipollas, lo sé) dar de alta una cuenta asociada que no es mía, y llevo un montón de tiempo esperando a que los de iBanesto me abran una de verdad... de hecho cuando me envíen los papeles los voy a mandar a hacer puñetas porque no me parecen serios.


----------



## Desi (6 Jul 2008)

*No hay manera...*

A mí se me acaba de vencer el último depósito al 5% y no consigo otra cosa que la cuenta creciente. He hecho el amago de transferir dinero a mi cuenta asociada y a una de openbank, y no hay manera....alguien sabe cómo lo puedo conseguir?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Jul 2008)

Desi dijo:


> A mí se me acaba de vencer el último depósito al 5% y no consigo otra cosa que la cuenta creciente. He hecho el amago de transferir dinero a mi cuenta asociada y a una de openbank, y no hay manera....alguien sabe cómo lo puedo conseguir?
> Gracias de antemano!



Intenta amagar a una cuenta de Ibanesto a a ver si te sale el depósito 5,5%. Aunque a mucha gente les han dejado de funcionar.

SAlu2.


----------



## Eduard (7 Jul 2008)

roebek dijo:


> ¿Te ha funcionado entonces con una transferencia normal, sin tener que añadir las cuentas que mencionas como asociadas?



Sí, me ha funcionado. Por eso precisamente he querido compartir la experiencia y he intentado explicarla lo mejor que he podido. No ha sido necesario cambiar la cuenta asociada, cuando se quiere realizar una transferencia desde la cuenta nómina también te da la opción de hacerla a OTRAS CUENTAS distintas de la asociada y es ahí donde hay que hacer el "clic" con el raton y donde hay que poner un numero de cuenta de IBANESTO, (yo he puesto el que se facilita en este hilo). 

Una vez introducido el número de cuenta y cuando le das a aceptar, te sale un cartelito diciéndote que tienes que ser titular de la misma, tu ni caso, le das a aceptar nuevamente y te sale la oferta del 5,5% a seis meses, de no ser así aumenta la cantidad a transferir, yo le decía que quería sacar 10.000, si ponía 1000 euros no me daba la oferta. Luego, y una vez que te haya lanzado la oferta puedes poner la cantidad que quieras, ya no es necesario que sean esos 10.000, como si quieres meter 500 euros. Se trata de “engañar” al sistema, de hacer un amago, nunca llegas a introducir el código de validación final; ni la cantidad de dinero ni el número de cuenta son reales, solo se ponen para hacer saltar la alarma que tiene el sistema para retener al cliente y a su dinero.


----------



## Desi (7 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Intenta amagar a una cuenta de Ibanesto a a ver si te sale el depósito 5,5%. Aunque a mucha gente les han dejado de funcionar.
> 
> SAlu2.



Gracias por tu respuesta. No tengo cuenta nómina y no me sale la opción de transferir dinero a una cuenta ficticia. Cuenta creciente o nada...


----------



## roebek (7 Jul 2008)

Eduard dijo:


> Sí, me ha funcionado. Por eso precisamente he querido compartir la experiencia y he intentado explicarla lo mejor que he podido. No ha sido necesario cambiar la cuenta asociada, cuando se quiere realizar una transferencia desde la cuenta nómina también te da la opción de hacerla a OTRAS CUENTAS distintas de la asociada y es ahí donde hay que hacer el "clic" con el raton y donde hay que poner un numero de cuenta de IBANESTO, (yo he puesto el que se facilita en este hilo).
> 
> Una vez introducido el número de cuenta y cuando le das a aceptar, te sale un cartelito diciéndote que tienes que ser titular de la misma, tu ni caso, le das a aceptar nuevamente y te sale la oferta del 5,5% a seis meses, de no ser así aumenta la cantidad a transferir, yo le decía que quería sacar 10.000, si ponía 1000 euros no me daba la oferta. Luego, y una vez que te haya lanzado la oferta puedes poner la cantidad que quieras, ya no es necesario que sean esos 10.000, como si quieres meter 500 euros. Se trata de “engañar” al sistema, de hacer un amago, nunca llegas a introducir el código de validación final; ni la cantidad de dinero ni el número de cuenta son reales, solo se ponen para hacer saltar la alarma que tiene el sistema para retener al cliente y a su dinero.



Pues a mí no me ha funcionado. Ni con 10.000 ni con 15.000, siempre me sale el dichoso cartel con las coordenadas. En fin, habrá que buscarse una alternativa de verdad para que se lo tomen en serio. Eso sí, cada vez que entro me dan la vara con que me conceden un préstamo de 19.000 euros. Deben verme pinta de pepita o algo...


----------



## chameleon (7 Jul 2008)

Esta mañana lo he intentado y no me ha salido, aunque si que lo conseguí hace 1 mes.
Creo que han puesto medidas para que no se pueda hacer tan fácilmente.

Ya sacarán algún otro depósito bueno después del Verano.


----------



## Tuerto (7 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> Esta mañana lo he intentado y no me ha salido, aunque si que lo conseguí hace 1 mes.
> Creo que han puesto medidas para que no se pueda hacer tan fácilmente.
> 
> Ya sacarán algún otro depósito bueno después del Verano.



Mientras tanto en la Cuenta Azul de Ibanesto, paso de trucos que no siempre salen.


----------



## rosonero (7 Jul 2008)

Abrí la cuenta naranja hará cosa de un mes y pico y ahora al entrar me ofrece un depósito al 5% a mantener hasta fin de año para dinero nuevo y manteniendo la posición hasta entonces.
Supongo que no es ninguna cosa excepcional pero a falta de pan (5.5%) buenas son tortas (5%).
Hasta ahora hacía los depósitos en Caixa Activa, la on-line de Caixa Galicia, soy cliente porque tenía allí la hipoteca, la operativa es sencillita y ofrecen unos intereses bastante aceptables, ahora mismo 5.09% TAE a los 6 meses.

Ahora no tengo claro qué hacer.

Aquí os pego lo más relevante de las condiciones del de ING.

Si necesita su dinero, se lo podrá llevar sin ninguna penalización, y con la rentabilidad que haya acumulado hasta la fecha. El resto de su dinero seguirá creciendo al 5% TAE*.

*T.A.E. calculada para cualquier importe superior a un céntimo de euro. El abono de intereses se producirá el 31/12/08. Tipo de interés nominal 4,94% (para los depósitos constituidos entre el 25/06/08 y el 13/07/08), tipo de interés nominal 4,93% (para los depósitos entre el 14/07/08 y el 12/08/08) y tipo de interés nominal 4,92% a partir del 13/08/08. Oferta válida hasta el 15/08/08 para todo el dinero procedente de otras entidades que suponga incremento de saldo total en ING DIRECT a 23/06/08. Válida para personas físicas mayores de edad. Oferta no acumulable a otras promociones.
** Si entre la fecha de contratación y el 31/12/08 disminuyera su posición global en ING DIRECT, el banco cancelará el mismo importe del depósito que pasará a su cuenta NARANJA y se remunerará a partir de ese momento al tipo vigente en dicha cuenta. ING DIRECT NV Sucursal en España.


----------



## Galf (9 Jul 2008)

.
A mi me ha dejado de funcionar (cuenta demo ibanesto).

Lo he probado desde la cuenta naranja dando de alta la de ibanesto.

Me quedé con la oferta del depósito 5% (en varios depósitos) hasta final de año. Tampoco es tanta diferencia.
.
.


----------



## spheratu (9 Jul 2008)

A mi tambien me ha funcionado,aunque solo me ha dejado crear un solo deposito,al intentar crear un segundo ya no me aparecía la oferta...


----------



## Desi (9 Jul 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> A mi tambien me ha funcionado,aunque solo me ha dejado crear un solo deposito,al intentar crear un segundo ya no me aparecía la oferta...



A mí no me deja, no hay manera...
Tambien les llamé por teléfono, haciendo ver que quería transferir más de 18.000 Euros a mi cuenta asociada( que es el tope por internet), y nada, cuenta creciente o nada...


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Jul 2008)

Desi dijo:


> A mí no me deja, no hay manera...
> Tambien les llamé por teléfono, haciendo ver que quería transferir más de 18.000 Euros a mi cuenta asociada( que es el tope por internet), y nada, cuenta creciente o nada...



Cada vez le funciona a menos gente. Si te sirve de consuelo a mucha gente ya no les funciona, aunque hay algunos afortunados que todavía pueden contratar el depósito 5,5%.

Salu2


----------



## Desi (9 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Cada vez le funciona a menos gente. Si te sirve de consuelo a mucha gente ya no les funciona, aunque hay algunos afortunados que todavía pueden contratar el depósito 5,5%.
> 
> Salu2



Jeje, ya me he dado cuenta, pero sí me funcionó una vez, gracias a tu consejo, se agradece!


----------



## javi_el_zorro (9 Jul 2008)

Sobre el deposito al 5,5%

- ya no traga lo de que pongas mas dinero que el que tienes en la cuenta, antes si lo tragaba. 
- creo q si ya tienes uno no puedes crear otro (esto no lo se seguro).
- con 2.000 euros no sale jejeje, pero yo lo acabo de hacer con 12.000, ahora chequea q la cuenta disponga de ese dinero.

Lo dicho, lo acabo de hacer con 12.000 y no tenia mas depósitos hechos en esa cuenta, en la de mi hermana.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Jul 2008)

javi_el_zorro dijo:


> Sobre el deposito al 5,5%
> 
> - ya no traga lo de que pongas mas dinero que el que tienes en la cuenta, antes si lo tragaba.
> - creo q si ya tienes uno no puedes crear otro (esto no lo se seguro).
> ...



Tenemos espías de ING purulando por aquí.

El cambio en el código de su página ha sido una chorrada simplemente ha hecho una pequeña validación con java****** que antes no lo hacía. Ains.

A ver si se puede encontrar una puerta de atrás, aunque lo veo defícil.

Salu2.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (10 Jul 2008)

a mi tampoco me ha funcionado pero la verdad es que no es ningún problema,

desde el día de hoy ya he hecho la primera transferencia a iBanesto y habrá que ir moviéndote poco a poco del Naranja al Azul (eso es lo que quieren no?)

al fin y al cabo iBanesto tiene además la ventaja de que te liquidan los intereses mensualmente y con el "truco" de ING la liquidación de intereses era el 31/12

saludos y al azul toca...


----------



## chameleon (10 Jul 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> desde el día de hoy ya he hecho la primera transferencia a iBanesto y habrá que ir moviéndote poco a poco del Naranja al Azul (eso es lo que quieren no?)
> ...
> saludos y al azul toca...



+1
Yo ya he abierto mi cuenta azul, iré transfiriendo poco a poco vaciando ING hamijos


----------



## albrto (10 Jul 2008)

Otro que se abre una cuenta azul


----------



## Tuerto (10 Jul 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> +1
> Yo ya he abierto mi cuenta azul, iré transfiriendo poco a poco vaciando ING hamijos



Yo casi he acabado de traspasar el dinero, la verdad es que no da problemas la cuenta azul, lo malo es el tiempo que estas con el papeleo.

Saludos.


----------



## Desi (10 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Yo casi he acabado de traspasar el dinero, la verdad es que no da problemas la cuenta azul, lo malo es el tiempo que estas con el papeleo.
> 
> Saludos.



Que se enteren los de ING que se les va la peña, yo me esperaré un poco para que me hagan una oferta decente, que no les quedará más remedio..


----------



## Tuerto (10 Jul 2008)

Desi dijo:


> Que se enteren los de ING que se les va la peña, yo me esperaré un poco para que me hagan una oferta decente, que no les quedará más remedio..



Pues si, de vez en cuando te envian a casa ofertas personalizadas con el 8% de interés y tal..


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jul 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Pues si, de vez en cuando te envian a casa ofertas personalizadas con el 8% de interés y tal..



A mí ni me manda nada de eso. ¿Será porque estoy todo el día haciendo truquitos con la cuenta naranja?


----------



## omoyano (16 Jul 2008)

Se me ha acabdo un deposito....y he hecho el amago con esta cuenta:

IBANESTO (0030 1001 37 0000002271)


zasss ya tengo mi 5,5% hasta diciembre !


----------



## arrhenius (16 Jul 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tenemos espías de ING purulando por aquí.
> 
> El cambio en el código de su página ha sido una chorrada simplemente ha hecho una pequeña validación con java****** que antes no lo hacía. Ains.
> 
> ...



De verdad ahacen la validacion en el cliente con javasc1pt? vaya chapuza, eso es muy facil de saltar..


por cierto, en la cuenta azul me devengan los intereses el dia 15 en vez del dia 1 !! eso es normal? estuve a punto de llamar para reclamar cuando por fin me dieron los intereses.. es raro ¿a vosotros os funciona igual?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Jul 2008)

Si llamais y decis que por ejemplo quereis mover (x) y depiendo del valor de x os dira si vais a otra entidad o es para otros fines, al decir otra entidad al minuto os ofrecen un deposito al 5.5 hasta el 31/12. Yo lo probe el viernes y no hubo ningun problema. Todo depende de quanto digas que quieres mover.


----------



## federicoterron (16 Jul 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> De verdad ahacen la validacion en el cliente con javasc1pt? vaya chapuza, eso es muy facil de saltar..
> 
> 
> por cierto, en la cuenta azul me devengan los intereses el dia 15 en vez del dia 1 !! eso es normal? estuve a punto de llamar para reclamar cuando por fin me dieron los intereses.. es raro *¿a vosotros os funciona igual*?



Depende del dia que hiciste la solicitud de la cuenta azul, si por ejemplo, pediste la cuenta el dia 24 de Mayo, te liquidan los intereses el dia 24 de cada mes. En el contrato viene especificado.


----------



## federicoterron (16 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si llamais y decis que por ejemplo quereis mover (x) y depiendo del valor de x os dira si vais a otra entidad o es para otros fines, al decir otra entidad al minuto os ofrecen un deposito al 5.5 hasta el 31/12. Yo lo probe el viernes y no hubo ningun problema. Todo depende de quanto digas que quieres mover.



Tambien funciona el truco por internet, pero tiene que ser saldo real y una cantidad medianamente importante.


----------



## Desi (16 Jul 2008)

omoyano dijo:


> Se me ha acabdo un deposito....y he hecho el amago con esta cuenta:
> 
> IBANESTO (0030 1001 37 0000002271)
> 
> ...



Vaya, yo lo he intentado 8 veces, y no ha habido manera....al final he tenido que claudicar con un 4.90% a 6 meses...


----------



## Galf (17 Jul 2008)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si llamais y decis que por ejemplo quereis mover (x) y depiendo del valor de x os dira si vais a otra entidad o es para otros fines, al decir otra entidad al minuto os ofrecen un deposito al 5.5 hasta el 31/12. Yo lo probe el viernes y no hubo ningun problema. Todo depende de quanto digas que quieres mover.



Confirmado. Yo lo probé hoy con 12.000 euros y me han ofrecido el 5,5%.

Creo que el umbral del 5,5% es 10.000 euros. Con Cuenta Naranja y hablando directamente con un gestor te dicen que lo van a consultar y te lo autorizan en un par de minutos. :
.
.


----------



## spheratu (17 Jul 2008)

Os deja crear mas de un deposito al 5,5%? a mi no me deja crear un segundo....


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jul 2008)

spheratu dijo:


> Os deja crear mas de un deposito al 5,5%? a mi no me deja crear un segundo....



En principio sí. De hecho ha habido mucha gente que han creado más de 5 depósitos con cantidades pequeñas. Sin embargo debes de amargar con al menos 5.000€. Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que depende de cada persona, por ejemplo a mí me dejó de funcionar el truco desde hace ya un par de semanas.

Salu2


----------

